# Sydney Hostage situation - Australia



## CQB (Dec 14, 2014)

Breaking news: the Lindt cafe in Martin Place, Sydney has been taken over by two gunmen. DAESH flag is up in the window, 13 hostages. More as this develops.

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/police-cl...s-at-lindt-chocolat-cafe-20141215-127824.html


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 14, 2014)

Just happened to notice this.  Hope they get every one out and kill whomever is responsible.




> ABC News is following a siege in Sydney's CBD in which a number of people have been taken hostage.
> 
> 
> At least three people can be seen through the windows of a cafe in Martin Place with their hands raised.
> ...


----------



## CQB (Dec 14, 2014)

If you have Twitter: hostages martin place for the feed.


----------



## alibi (Dec 14, 2014)

Australian Broadcasting Corporation removed their geo-blocker, so here's the live news stream:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/abcnews24/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 14, 2014)

"DAESH"

had to look it up since I'm behind.  Call a Muslim jihadist by any name you want, he is still a Muslim Jihadist combatant waging war against the West and all who are not violent Muslims.

link
quote:
_The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) is a bit of a misnomer, says France, as it lends the imprimatur of Islam to a group that the vast majority of Muslims finds despicable. "This is a terrorist group and not a state. I do not recommend using the term Islamic State because it blurs the lines between Islam, Muslims, and Islamists," France's Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius said in a statement. "The Arabs call it 'Daesh' and I will be calling them the 'Daesh cutthroats.'"_


----------



## CQB (Dec 14, 2014)

They don't like being called DAESH. It's Koran...with a K.


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2014)

Apparently not the IS flag... "the flag appears to be a Shahada flag, which represents a general expression of faith in Islam, but has been co-opted by various jihadist groups."

http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/australia/64165691/flag-held-by-hostages-not-islamic-state


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 14, 2014)

CQB said:


> They don't like being called DAESH. It's Koran...with a K.



I prefer Daesh Bitches. 

I hope the rumors of multiple "devices" around the city are false.


----------



## CQB (Dec 14, 2014)

Haven't heard that one, but IMO precautions are being taken.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 14, 2014)

CQB said:


> Haven't heard that one, but IMO precautions are being taken.



I can't find it now but it was unconfirmed reports of hostage takers contacting a local radio station.  Numerous devices in area and wanted to speak to an important Australian official.  Probably a false report.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 14, 2014)

EDITED - 

I went with a quote from the PM without finding a link to confirm.


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Prime minister just said this not a hostage situation but an armed incident. WTF?



Where did you hear that? He calls it a hostage situation here...

http://media.smh.com.au/video-news/...-abbott-responds-to-sydney-siege-6091858.html


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 14, 2014)

pardus said:


> Where did you hear that? He calls it a hostage situation here...
> 
> http://media.smh.com.au/video-news/...-abbott-responds-to-sydney-siege-6091858.html



@pardus , I will retract.  Was texting back and forth with a buddy who claimed he heard it on CNN.  I cannot find written confirmation...should have looked for a link before I went with it.


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @pardus , I will retract.  Was texting back and forth with a buddy who claimed he heard it on CNN.  I cannot find written confirmation...should have looked for a link before I went with it.



OK, cool.


----------



## CQB (Dec 15, 2014)

Five hostages have broken out. Unclear if they were released or saw their chance.


----------



## CQB (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks like they broke out. If it was planned there would have been a reception team & it would have been carefully coordinated. All five ran like cut cats.


----------



## Jay (Dec 15, 2014)

They're saying there is still some left in the building though and that the Jihadist is extremely agitated etc.

Drop this fucker...


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2014)

If the news cameras can get a clear shot...


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2014)

Jay said:


> View attachment 12179 They're saying there is still some left in the building though and that the Jihadist is extremely agitated etc.
> 
> Drop this fucker...


Fail on the authorities.
One hostage taker, and a clean shot should equal freed hostages and one dead jihadi.


----------



## Jay (Dec 15, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> If the news cameras can get a clear shot...




EXACTLY MY THOUGHTS!! 

CHRISTOPHER REEVES COULD DROP THIS GUY FROM A MILE OUT!!


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2014)

Shooting through a plate glass window at an angle, at a target standing 3 plus meters behind the window, with hostages...


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> Shooting through a plate glass window at an angle, at a target standing 3 plus meters behind the window, with hostages...



Take out the whole building then?  :-":-/


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2014)

I was reading some articles on terror relating to this incident. I came across this on the Time website...


Indonesian workers make a final touch on the Australian flag before the visit of Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott to the Bali bombing monument in Kuta, Indonesia, on Oct. 9, 2013 Bay Ismoyo—AFP/Getty Images



Typical fucking journalists writing shit without fact checking, retard.


----------



## Jay (Dec 15, 2014)

Fox News just released his name and who he is. An Iranian Cleric, Man Horon Monis. He was released on bail for sexual assault and apparently his wife was murdered. 


http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/12/16/00/48/sydney-hostage-taker-named-as-man-monis


----------



## JBS (Dec 15, 2014)

CNN reported very early this morning that they had "unconfirmed reports" that the terrorist had accomplices in town.  The way it was reported, it almost insinuated that the accomplices and threats of "other" devices was being used to deter any rescue attempt.

I believe if it were certainly known to be a simple lone wolf, his brains would be oatmeal on the wall by now.


----------



## Jay (Dec 15, 2014)

They said something about a chocolate shop being a new place of interest but hard to tell what's going on.


What kind of response does Australia use for hostage situations? I automatically think there's a type of HRT similar to our FBI? Dudes at work have mentioned SAS but that sounds "strong"


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> Shooting through a plate glass window at an angle, at a target standing 3 plus meters behind the window, with hostages...




Whenever someone mentions to shoot through the window, I immediately think back to the Good Guys hostage taking:






Another thought:  The media should not be allowed in the area.  They are filming teams stacked up on doors and EOD getting ready to go in, and other types of personnel in the area.  If there are accomplices in town or TV's in the cafe, then the media is giving any bad guys involved important intel.  While I want to watch it, I just don't think it is a good idea, much like media on the battle field.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 15, 2014)

And in they go...  paramedics appear to be called to go in now.

ETA: The irony of this post along with my previous post is beyond ridiculous. :wall:


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2014)

Cleanup has begun.  You can check out live coverage from Australia here:  http://www.abc.net.au/news/abcnews24/


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 15, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/australian-hostage-taker-named-iranian-refugee-criminal-past-140521721.html



> SYDNEY (Reuters) - An Iranian refugee known for sending hate mail to the families of Australian soldiers killed overseas and facing several charges of sexual assault is the armed man holding an unknown number of hostages in a Sydney cafe, a police source said on Tuesday.
> 
> Man Haron Monis, a self-styled sheikh, remained holed up in the cafe some 15 hours after the siege began.
> 
> ...


----------



## CQB (Dec 15, 2014)

Did I see a hostage casualty? Looks like a middle aged woman. 
Oh, and whilst I'm here, what a marvellous contribution to humanity this man was, he could have saved it.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Whenever someone mentions to shoot through the window, I immediately think back to the Good Guys hostage taking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the end result of this standoff?
i.e. any bad guys survive?
Hostage injuries?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 15, 2014)

SOWT said:


> What was the end result of this standoff?
> i.e. any bad guys survive?
> Hostage injuries?



Lots of hostages injured (11 by the gunmen after the entry), three killed during the event.  3 out of 4 bad guys killed, the last one was wounded.



CQB said:


> Did I see a hostage casualty? Looks like a middle aged woman.
> Oh, and whilst I'm here, what a marvellous contribution to humanity this man was, he could have saved it.



I saw at least one.  I am not she if that's the same person they were trying to revive outside.


----------



## CQB (Dec 15, 2014)

Not entirely agreeing there, only one POI & one hostage so far dead, a couple of others wounded.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 15, 2014)

CQB said:


> Not entirely agreeing there, only one POI & one hostage so far dead, a couple of others wounded.



The first part of my post was in relation to a 1991 hostage situation (the largest in the US with 50 hostages) that went bad (SOWT was asking about it).

-----

They are currently declaring the POI in this situation dead.


----------



## CQB (Dec 15, 2014)

Righteo, all sorted. BTW our police commissioner will hold a press conference here in about ten minutes, that's between 0530-0600 local time.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 15, 2014)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


I cannot confirm the validity of these video's but thought I would share.

Edit: I can't post the link, but there are two other videos/


----------



## Gunz (Dec 15, 2014)

"Self-styled" Muslim cleric _and_ sex pervert. Now in dirt-nap mode.


----------



## Rapid (Dec 15, 2014)

Right now, the #1 trending tweet is #illridewithyou -- referring to Australians offering to accompany Muslims on public transport so that they don't get harassed in response to this incident (yeah right, like that's going to be an epidemic). Basically, all the fucknuts on twitter would rather give sympathy for all the poor helpless Muslims (dripping sarcasm right there) rather than the actual victims? I hope all those shits get taken hostage by IS, seriously. Fuck this generation of cunts. 

We're heading towards the point where it'll simply no longer be worth fighting for the ungrateful fucktards living in our countries.


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2014)

2 innocents murdered by this piece of shit before police managed to kill him. One of the murdered was fighting with the terrorist over the gun.



> Monis was on bail for dozens of charges, including 22 of aggravated sexual assault and 14 of aggravated indecent assault, according to the
> Australian Associated Press.
> Stemming from his time as a “spiritual healer”, an additional 40 charges were levelled against him
> in October and he was also on bail for being an accessary to murder.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/in-...artin-place-cafe/story-fnqxbywy-1227157535618


----------



## CQB (Dec 15, 2014)

Rapid said:


> Right now, the #1 trending tweet is #illridewithyou -- referring to Australians offering to accompany Muslims on public transport so that they don't get harassed in response to this incident (yeah right, like that's going to be an epidemic). Basically, all the fucknuts on twitter would rather give sympathy for all the poor helpless Muslims (dripping sarcasm right there) rather than the actual victims? I hope all those shits get taken hostage by IS, seriously. Fuck this generation of cunts.
> 
> We're heading towards the point where it'll simply no longer be worth fighting for the ungrateful fucktards living in our countries.


 I wonder if there was a 2% ratio of Christians in a Muslim country, would the campaign even get off the ground?


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2014)

CQB said:


> I wonder if there was a 2% ratio of Christians in a Muslim country, would the campaign even get off the ground?



Yes. If you mean the campaign to slaughter the Christians.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> 2 innocents murdered by this piece of shit before police managed to kill him. One of the murdered was fighting with the terrorist over the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least the one went down fighting.


----------



## CQB (Dec 15, 2014)

Both died in #sydneysiege as heroes.  He tried to disarm the terrorist, she died protecting her pregnant friend... http://t.co/ykOq7zXBQ2


----------



## Grunt (Dec 15, 2014)

Rest In Peace to both of them for doing what they felt compelled to do for the safety of others!

My sincerest condolences to their families?


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2014)

CQB said:


> Both died in #sydneysiege as heroes.  He tried to disarm the terrorist, she died protecting her pregnant friend... http://t.co/ykOq7zXBQ2



Heroes indeed.


----------



## digrar (Dec 16, 2014)

Jay said:


> What kind of response does Australia use for hostage situations? I automatically think there's a type of HRT similar to our FBI? Dudes at work have mentioned SAS but that sounds "strong"



Federal police would probably get the gig in the Australian Capitol Territory. All of the states have comparable tactical groups, New South Wales has a unit called TOU. 
 SASR has a counter terror sub unit called TAG West. However SASR are located 4000km from Sydney. Hence the reason TAG East was created, it is a sub unit of 2 Commando Regiment. They were on standby but not called on.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2014)

They should line his coffin with pork products and then set it on fire as a message to the other jihadi wannabes.


----------



## Rapid (Dec 16, 2014)

SOWT said:


> They should line his coffin with pork products and then set it on fire as a message to the other jihadi wannabes.



The way we're going, we'd sooner be giving him some kind of medal for all the 'oppression' he's faced.

"Shocking twist: the lady who made the #illridewithyou hashtag is a unhinged social justice warrior who hates whites."

http://www.unz.com/isteve/the-media-heroine-of-the-australian-counterbacklash-has-some-issues/


----------



## pardus (Dec 16, 2014)

SOWT said:


> They should line his coffin with pork products and then set it on fire as a message to the other jihadi wannabes.



I would feed him to pigs so he became pig shit and that there was nothing left to bury.



Rapid said:


> The way we're going, we'd sooner be giving him some kind of medal for all the 'oppression' he's faced.
> 
> "Shocking twist: the lady who made the #illridewithyou hashtag is a unhinged social justice warrior who hates whites."
> 
> http://www.unz.com/isteve/the-media-heroine-of-the-australian-counterbacklash-has-some-issues/



I figured it was some crazy liberal asshole.
Not that I think there should be a backlash against innocents, but for this to be your first instinct shows you are fucked in the head.


----------



## JBS (Dec 17, 2014)

SOWT said:


> They should line his coffin with pork products and then set it on fire as a message to the other jihadi wannabes.



Fire roasted "pork products" layed across a coffin in an open fire...   Sounds like a Texas Halloween-themed barbecue to me.  I'll bring the sauce and beer.



pardus said:


> I figured it was some crazy liberal asshole.
> Not that I think there should be a backlash against innocents, but for this to be your first instinct shows you are fucked in the head.



It shows the disconnect that certain political ideologies creates.   I was listening to what I momentarily thought was an otherwise sensible conversation on a political radio station a few days ago.   It was a Liberal far left radio station (actually on XM radio).   Common sense discussion for no more than a minute or two about terrorism and how bad it is, before some douchebag starts talking about how this is White America's fault, and how (and I think I'm just about quoting him) it's been "nearly 200 years since slavery was abolished and nothing has changed.  White plantation owners still run America".    I thought, how is this jackwagon getting paid to talk on the radio, number 1.  Number 2, isn't it irresponsible to be broadcasting and such inflammatory propagandized rhetoric?  Number 3, what the fuck does this have to do with terrorism.   Number 4 "nothing has changed?"  Really?   

I couldn't listen to the circle jerk of lunacy for more than 4 minutes tops.


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2014)

JBS said:


> It shows the disconnect that certain political ideologies creates.   I was listening to what I momentarily thought was an otherwise sensible conversation on a political radio station a few days ago.   It was a Liberal far left radio station (actually on XM radio).   Common sense discussion for no more than a minute or two about terrorism and how bad it is, before some douchebag starts talking about how this is White America's fault, and how (and I think I'm just about quoting him) it's been "nearly 200 years since slavery was abolished and nothing has changed.  White plantation owners still run America".    I thought, how is this jackwagon getting paid to talk on the radio, number 1.  Number 2, isn't it irresponsible to be broadcasting and such inflammatory propagandized rhetoric?  Number 3, what the fuck does this have to do with terrorism.   Number 4 "nothing has changed?"  Really?
> 
> I couldn't listen to the circle jerk of lunacy for more than 4 minutes tops.



What really pisses me off about stuff like this is not that dumb shit like this is being spoken, the world's had retards spewing idiocy for eons, but the fact now that these retards are being listened to, and that their views are now legitimate. 
I can't easily shake the feeling that we as a civilization are fucking doomed!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 17, 2014)

Indeed we are going down the drain in a quick way. People have quit thinking for themselves and are allowing others to do their thinking for them.

I don't care if someone thinks differently than me...however, at least think differently because you actually have an opinion based on experience, studying the matter, or formulating said opinion on your own.

There are way too many sheeple roaming the earth who follow things on a whim because they sound good...like lambs to the slaughter.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a healthy fear for the future.  I don't understand why governments just shoot people like this and be done with it.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope this isn't related... Terrible either way...

Eight Children Stabbed To Death in Carins, Australia.


----------



## CBTech (Dec 19, 2014)

OMG. That is absolutely saddening. All siblings. No mention of a suspect in any news articles I've found so far but at this moment the story is fresh.
On the topic of the Lindt Cafe hostage situation, I keep hearing people in Australia talk about how this guy was a lone wolf, mentally ill, not connected to a terrorist group, just a criminal. Reminds me of Nadal Hassan.


EDIT* This was a Torres Straight Islander family and there are not many Muslims in that area. The police are saying that people in the surrounding area need not fear for safety. They aren't looking for anyone apparently.  It sounds like it may be a domestic issue. No mention of a father but they mother was found in the home still alive but with wounds. Some are speculating that she did this and tried to off herself unsuccessfully.


----------



## CQB (Dec 19, 2014)

Funnily enough, I've been working around town today & everyone is genuinely upbeat & happy, smiles all over. I'm not going too deep & meaningful as to why but it just was great to see & be greeted by genuinely happy people. It's as if the whole box & dice didn't even happen. 
Awesome. 
Our PM has, as you may be aware, has launched an enquiry into about five questions regarding the circumstances and the matter overall. There's three all up, the coronial inquest, the PMs' report & the police review. There were some follow on raids today somewhere in Jundi Land out west. It ain't over yet.


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2014)

CQB said:


> It ain't over yet.



Good. Track these cunts down and eliminate them all.
You guys are going to face more of this in your future because you let so many in...


----------



## digrar (Dec 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> I hope this isn't related... Terrible either way...
> 
> Eight Children Stabbed To Death in Carins, Australia.



Just a domestic.



CBTech said:


> OMG. That is absolutely saddening. All siblings. No mention of a suspect in any news articles I've found so far but at this moment the story is fresh.
> 
> EDIT* This was a Torres Straight Islander family and there are not many Muslims in that area. The police are saying that people in the surrounding area need not fear for safety. They aren't looking for anyone apparently.  It sounds like it may be a domestic issue. No mention of a father but they mother was found in the home still alive but with wounds. Some are speculating that she did this and tried to off herself unsuccessfully.



I did see one early report that mentioned 2 adults were at the scene. Aparently it is the Fathers property too. 



> On the topic of the Lindt Cafe hostage situation, I keep hearing people in Australia talk about how this guy was a lone wolf, mentally ill, not connected to a terrorist group, just a criminal. Reminds me of Nadal Hassan.



Lone wolf, with 63,000 facebook followers.


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2014)

digrar said:


> Lone wolf, with 63,000 facebook followers.



Read my post above, you guys have generations of trouble to deal with...


----------



## CQB (Dec 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Read my post above, you guys have generations of trouble to deal with...


We all have including the USA. Both sides of the house here are in agreement with NATSEC. But this is hopefully going to pull up the ladder. We have stricter laws now, and the current govt. has moved away from the Refugee Convention which dates from 1947 and is outdated. (if needed I'll try and source same) More nations should do the same, or the thing should be reviewed. US borders are rediculiously porous & are worse than ours. You know intimately the pros and cons of the immigration situation where you are, as discussed here over time.


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2014)

CQB said:


> We all have including the USA. Both sides of the house here are in agreement with NATSEC. But this is hopefully going to pull up the ladder. We have stricter laws now, and the current govt. has moved away from the Refugee Convention which dates from 1947 and is outdated. (if needed I'll try and source same) More nations should do the same, or the thing should be reviewed. US borders are rediculiously porous & are worse than ours. You know intimately the pros and cons of the immigration situation where you are, as discussed here over time.



I agree with you. I'm not "attacking" you. The USA is the biggest fucking immigration disaster poster child in the world. However, my post still stands, Australia has fucked it's self by allowing them all in.


----------



## CQB (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep, all good. SS has always encouraged debate, my point is we're not alone in this, it's generational & somewhat inter national. Do I find it odd that Green Left have been silent lately? Nah, not really.


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2014)

I reference the ideas represented in another post (the Israel thread):

There is no reasoning with the animals of a death cult whose holy script says to kill and/or enslave under جزية‎  (Jizya imperial tribute) all those who do not convert.  Those who believe this religious teaching literally are the sworn enemies of the West without hope of negotiation or a peaceful co-existence.    They know only the cause.


----------



## CQB (Jan 28, 2015)

The Coronial Inquiry opened today with quite a bit of information given out initially. There will be more from witnesses later in the year. Other matters to look at are why he was granted bail a few months before, his mental state & his surveillance. Also an interesting article popped up.

A former member of the Australian military's elite domestic counter-terrorism unit has publicly questioned the choice of weapon used by police in last month's Sydney Lindt cafe siege. Today a coronial inquiry into their deaths confirmed Ms Dawson died after being hit by fragments from a police bullet.
Mitchell McAlister, who spent two years as a tactical assaulter with 2nd Commando Tactical Assault Group, said he believed the threat posed by the lone gunman did not require a military counter-response.
But he said he had serious issues with the weapons used by the NSW Police Tactical Operations Unit (TOU).

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-...ialist-questions-sydney-siege-weapons/6053706


----------



## pardus (Jan 28, 2015)

CQB said:


> The Coronial Inquiry opened today with quite a bit of information given out initially. There will be more from witnesses later in the year. Other matters to look at are why he was granted bail a few months before, his mental state & his surveillance. Also an interesting article popped up.
> 
> A former member of the Australian military's elite domestic counter-terrorism unit has publicly questioned the choice of weapon used by police in last month's Sydney Lindt cafe siege. Today a coronial inquiry into their deaths confirmed Ms Dawson died after being hit by fragments from a police bullet.
> Mitchell McAlister, who spent two years as a tactical assaulter with 2nd Commando Tactical Assault Group, said he believed the threat posed by the lone gunman did not require a military counter-response.
> ...



That bloke sounds like a bit of a tosser to me.
The hostage situation didn't require a military response he says, well dickhead, the military didn't respond, it was a police unit.
5.56mm rounds are "heavy" now? 
What type of ammo were the cops using? 55gr soft points? 77g FMJ? 62g "penetrating" rounds? Does he know?
Also a 9mm penetrates a LOT. Would he expect a different result with a 9mm? Clearly he does, but I think he's full of shit.


----------



## CQB (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep, valid point on the ammo. It's curious he's stuck his head up now.


----------



## pardus (Jan 28, 2015)

CQB said:


> Yep, valid point on the ammo. It's curious he's stuck his head up now.



I'm curious if he's got a book coming out soon, or something similar...


----------



## CQB (Jan 28, 2015)

HA!


----------



## digrar (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd pay particular attention to what part of that article has directly quoted him and what has been made up by a dodgy journo that can't work out that 2 Commando changed it's name from 4RAR nearly 6 years ago. Old mate is just writing for SOFREP, it's the ABC that is plagiarizing the crap out of him.


----------



## CQB (Jan 29, 2015)

Noted the 2 Cdo/4RAR misnomer but let it go through to the keeper. Pretty valid talking points in the above. There'll be more to come I'm sure.
ETA: I did occur to me it's one diggers opinion in a plethora of opinions & a point no-ones' raised before.


----------



## pardus (Feb 22, 2015)

Australian government report on the siege.


----------



## digrar (Feb 23, 2015)

I struggle with how a POS with such obvious character flaws was ever allowed to attain citizenship.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 23, 2015)

pardus said:


> Australian government report on the siege.



Um.... wow, just wow....  "no threat"....   good on ya boyos, stellar work in the investigation of his behavior over the course of nearly 2 decades.


----------



## digrar (Feb 24, 2015)

To be fair up until the last 24 months when it became apparent that he was a murderer and a rapist, his main lame to fame was that he was a serial pest but generally considered harmless. Not bad enough to put a strike through his name, but enough to keep him on the radar as a pain in everyone's arse


----------



## pardus (Feb 24, 2015)

digrar said:


> To be fair up until the last 24 months when it became apparent that he was a murderer and a rapist, his main lame to fame was that he was a serial pest but generally considered harmless. Not bad enough to put a strike through his name, but enough to keep him on the radar as a pain in everyone's arse



I hope there is some re-considering going on. Aussie has some weak policies that need addressing.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 24, 2015)

digrar said:


> To be fair up until the last 24 months when it became apparent that he was a murderer and a rapist, his main lame to fame was that he was a serial pest but generally considered harmless. Not bad enough to put a strike through his name, but enough to keep him on the radar as a pain in everyone's arse



As he was taking the dole...


----------



## digrar (Feb 24, 2015)

If we got rid of all the illegals that were on the dole, we'd have very few illegals... The very generous social welfare is one of the main reasons the bludging bastards come here.


----------



## CQB (Feb 24, 2015)

pardus said:


> I hope there is some re-considering going on. Aussie has some weak policies that need addressing.


Measures have been, or will be tightened. The "benefit of the doubt' has been recinded and replaced by "convince me dickhead" to put it bluntly, with regard to immigration and asylum, which is a whole other topic worthy of a thread on Digrars forum.
It looks like ASIO  knew he was sus, but had to go with the paremeters of that time, but perhaps thinking out of the box is a concept that's foreign to our domestic guardians, particulary Immigration. As at 9/11 it became chrystal in the rear view mirror when events unfolded. As the Irish would say, "There's a whale in the bay." Some of the reports sections I've read are really eyebrow raising, but still this cunt got away with staying here. I'm more inclined he stayed here, more by dumb luck than good management. There's the coroners report to come and this will add to the brief.


----------



## pardus (Feb 24, 2015)

What I found particularly surprising was OZ allowing ISIS fighters back into the country. I sincerely hope that is addressed. That should be an automatic revocation of citizenship for any country.


----------



## CQB (Feb 24, 2015)

The PM flagged having restrictions put in place on Monday our time, such as dual citizens having their Australian citizenship revoked. For example, if they hold passports for Country X and Oz. they would be sent to Country X. It's a little unclear what would happen if the second country refuses to take them. Citizenship is a thorny issue in this context and the UK and others have the same problem.
I don't agree with a lot of what this current government does but with NATSEC they're on the money.


----------



## CQB (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, the coroners inquest rolls on. It's becoming clearer that he was just a lunatic & not much more.


----------



## digrar (Jun 5, 2015)

I had him picked as a nuff nuff as soon as it came out he was the flog posting letters to the widows of our KIA.


----------



## CQB (Jun 5, 2015)

It took me a bit longer admittedly. Did he game the AGs' Dept., or was he just so stupid no-one cared to think he was a danger?


----------



## digrar (Jun 6, 2015)

I think he was fine until he went to prison and had a bad time of it, after that and with the prospect of more to come with the rest of the sexual assaults and the murder of his ex wife, he knew he didn't want to go back.


----------



## CQB (Jun 6, 2015)

It's possible, though reading the open source report there was odd behaviour before that.


----------



## digrar (Jun 6, 2015)

Yep, he's been a full on loose unit since well before he rocked up on our shores.


----------



## CQB (Jun 6, 2015)

Fraid so, and no extradition treaty with Iran...he might have been mad but not stupid.


----------

